# Neckbeards



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Do you find neckbeards unattractive and ridiculous looking?


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

Ugh. Did you even have to ask.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Neckbeards... :no


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

If George Lucas is a giant neck with facial features, is it possible for him to _not_ have a neckbeard? Even if he only had a moustache.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

lol. Would have voted "what's a neckbeard?" if not for the picture. So yeah, pretty unspeakably hidious looking. xD


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

kast said:


> If George Lucas is a giant neck with facial features, is it possible for him to _not_ have a neckbeard? Even if he only had a moustache.


He's one of the few men who might actually benefit from a massive neck beard, that's fer sure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is that a "neckbeard"? That's just a beard, right?

If I see a neckbeard, the first thing I think of is..."wow, he needs to shave!" :stu


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

It is perfectly legitimate to have a neckbeard if:

a) You are a lumberjack
OR
b) You are in an alt.country band

:yes


----------



## Reclus (Jan 11, 2012)

OR

c) You are Siberian


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

_They're sexy, I love guys with neckbeards

_I'm thinking I may grow one tbh.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

just no.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Beard hair looks much better when it only grows on my face.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Hell to the naw. I love beards, but neck beards are an abomination.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't understand when someone has a full neck beard, but a perfectly clean-shaven face. Why?


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I made my husband shave his.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Revenwyn said:


> I made my husband shave his.


Thank you.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Cletis said:


> Thank you.


Who are you trying to kid Cletis I know you have a neck beard, and you think your pretty cool. :boogie


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Not unless I go Amish.


----------



## katiebird (Sep 25, 2011)

I remember this one time my friend grew his neck beard and his excuse was that it made him look older and he couldn't grow much facial hair so it was better than nothing and girls might like it... I told him that he should shave lol idk any girl who likes a neck beard if that's what he was trying to achevie


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Beards look best when they're shaped and not running down a man's neck.


----------



## Nivea (Feb 25, 2013)

Don't like it at all


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

My facial hair has two modes. On and off. If I'm gonna bother shaving, I'm gonna shave the whole thing.

Plus, I have this weird thing where my face gets really itchy and irritated if I shave every day so I have to wait until it grows a bit before I can shave.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Some of the examples of a neckbeards featured in this thread don't really resemble classic neckbeards.


----------

